

Armstrap: Open ARM development board - sigjuice
http://armstrap.org

======
synctext
Open Hardware, 2-layers only; nice. At $59.99 this sounds like a good price
point for a 168 MHz Cortex-M4.

Complete with datasheets and Gerber files:
[https://github.com/armstrap/armstrap_eagle/tree/master/1.0.0...](https://github.com/armstrap/armstrap_eagle/tree/master/1.0.0/gerbv/gerber)

~~~
userbinator
A bit expensive for that amount of processing power as you can get an OSHW
board with dual 1GHz A7 and 512MB of RAM for less:

[https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/A20/A20-OLinuXino-...](https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/A20/A20-OLinuXino-
LIME/open-source-hardware)

~~~
rdc12
People don't buy Cortex-M or microcontrollers in general for processing power,
their for low power consumption, size and cost (thou this may not the the aim
for project).

------
95014_refugee
This might have been interesting several years ago, if the original STM32F4
Discovery boards never existed, or were more than $20.

The current STM32F4 Discovery board is less than $25, including 8M of SDRAM
and an LCD display.

~~~
cakalapa
I think the site is trying to address a different need from the one you
described. If you want a cheap ARM board with closed source debugging, PDF
schematics, without the freedom to resell, you should get a corporate board
(like the STM32F4 Discovery). You can learn and tinker in a very cost
effective manner.

If you want an open source, free to resell, free to remix or change (with
access to the CAD designs files), multiplatform, easy to hand solder, cheap to
replicate in large quantities board, then an Armstrap Eagle is a better
choice.

It looks like the Armstrap Eagle is a bit more expensive than those corporate
boards but you'll probably be in a better position to ship your kickstarter
ontime if you started with an open board from day one.

------
kristoffer
I hadn't seen the Black Magic Probe for JTAG debugging without the need for
OpenOcd (et al). It gives you a GDB remote target directly on probe instead.
Quite nice.

